# How to delete a Facebook Account



## Michael. (Oct 5, 2013)

How to delete a Facebook Account
and back up all your data

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?feature=player_embedded&v=-qUlr5vtM0s

.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you for that information. I'll bookmark it for future information.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks Michael.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Katybug (Oct 6, 2013)

I didn't have anything to back up, just wanted out of it, even being a small part of it.  It took me for bloody ever & so much frustration to accomplish it.  Removing yourself from Scientology couldn't be any more challenging -- or at least for me it was. Facebook may work well for those of you reading this, but it was a major PIA for me and I'm so glad to finally be away from it.


----------

